
Show HN: Emisary - rhortx
http://emisary.com
======
rhortx
I'm interested in how to improve the site. Due to the way it is structured
however, the only way to experience it is to write about yourself. There is no
'casual observation' option. Perhaps there should be?

~~~
hoistbypetard
There's not enough information about what the site is or why I might want to
use it before you ask me to give my email address.

Maybe a set of screenshots (or a screencast) showing what someone might learn
if they choose to write about themselves might help people decide whether they
want to give you contact information in order to kick the tires.

------
pell
I wonder why you require an email address if it's supposed to be anonymous?
Apart from that, I think the concept is quite interesting.

~~~
rhortx
Everyone needs to have their status tracked for the personality analysis, so
we have to have something to identify users over time. But I suppose it could
just be a password without an email...? hmmm...

------
fiatjaf
When it was suggested that I stopped reading I stopped reading, because I
don't know what exactly will happen if I don't stop reading.

